# Funny. Rideshare drivers now doing delivery.



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Funny, how many R/S drivers looked down on delivery drivers prior to the pandemic.

Now many are trying to make money doing delivery.

What tickles me the most, is that most delivery drivers on this forum don't have a clue how to be a profitable driver.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Keep in mind that there is a fair amount of trolling on this site. And more than a few lies being told. Some people will say anything to get attention. It is as if they think they will get paid based on the amount of likes they get.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was against doing Uber Eats. That was an easy thing to say because it was not available in my market. Well this past December Uber Eats became an option in my market. I decided I would give it a try. Took some getting used to however I quickly learned to make it pay-off. I would not switch to delivery only, some days I'm just not in the mood to do deliveries so Ube X is all I turn on.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Funny, how many R/S drivers looked down on delivery drivers prior to the pandemic.
> 
> Now many are trying to make money doing delivery.
> 
> What tickles me the most, is that most delivery drivers on this forum don't have a clue how to be a profitable driver.


_"Funny, how many R/S drivers looked down on delivery drivers prior to the pandemic. "_

I still look down on them.

Just kidding. I never differentiated between the two groups. I've done both. Plus Instacart and Flex and a few other things. Rideshare is simply the easiest of the app-based jobs for me.

I didn't know there were angry delivery drivers walking around shaking their fist at the sky and cursing rideshare drivers screaming "We're not the Dalits! You're the Dalits!" or something along those lines. I personally thank you all for you service to the community during the pandemic. Seriously. Good job. You kept everything going. You kept independence possible for many old people who were self-quarantining. You may have literally saved lives. 

I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I know when I joined this forum 4 years ago that seemed to be the case. There was a great divide between many that did delivery and those that did rideshare. 

When I signed up for Uber and then Lyft I also decided to sign up for every single app that was operating in my nearby territories. This included DD, Grub Hub, Post Mates, Favor, and a couple of other now-defunct app companies. I learned enough from here to know that not all the apps would survive so I wanted to make sure I was onboarded with everyone. 

I didn't really do UE before the pandemic because I was doing well in my territory with XL and Comfort rides (tourist town, large groups), and Eats and the other delivery apps weren't really up and operating fully in my town. However, the past couple of years have changed all that and the delivery apps are now hopping in my territory and can keep me pretty busy when I'm out. Doing nothing but delivery for the past year has made me realize I don't miss driving pax all that much. Food smells much better than my sweaty day drunks slathered in sunscreen.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> _"Funny, how many R/S drivers looked down on delivery drivers prior to the pandemic. "_
> 
> I still look down on them.
> 
> ...


Seems that all gig app drivers are Untouchables.

The voters in CA took pity on us and cemented our caste in society by use of the law.

By the way, we are drivers. We curse and finger the heavens while driving. Doing such things in restaurants can lead to posts claiming I have no idea why I was deactivated.

(Had to Google the definition of "Dalits.")


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Keep in mind that there is a fair amount of trolling on this site. And more than a few lies being told. Some people will say anything to get attention. It is as if they think they will get paid based on the amount of likes they get.


Yep.

I lied the other day, quoting $50 an hour doing delivery.

Not really a lie, but based on active time during dinner hours. Did not include the hours spent waiting on offers while cherry picking.

Lies, damned lies and statistics.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MHR said:


> I know when I joined this forum 4 years ago that seemed to be the case. There was a great divide between many that did delivery and those that did rideshare.
> 
> When I signed up for Uber and then Lyft I also decided to sign up for every single app that was operating in my nearby territories. This included DD, Grub Hub, Post Mates, Favor, and a couple of other now-defunct app companies. I learned enough from here to know that not all the apps would survive so I wanted to make sure I was onboarded with everyone.
> 
> I didn't really do UE before the pandemic because I was doing well in my territory with XL and Comfort rides (tourist town, large groups), and Eats and the other delivery apps weren't really up and operating fully in my town. However, the past couple of years have changed all that and the delivery apps are now hopping in my territory and can keep me pretty busy when I'm out. Doing nothing but delivery for the past year has made me realize I don't miss driving pax all that much. Food smells much better than my sweaty day drunks slathered in sunscreen.


Regarding smelly drunks..

As I have posted many times before, the best thing about delivery is that there is never more than one drunk in the car.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

When I first started driving for Uber and Lyft, I swore I would never do food delivery, then the pandemic hit and my thought process totally changed. I was cleaning up February through June, averaging $600 a weekend, of last year, now I’m lucky if I clear $100 a weekend. But I will not take Pax ever again … Food does not talk back to you, I can listen to my music as loud as I want, and most of it doesn’t stink.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't do food for the longest time because it didn't pay well and I didn't want to deal with the hassle. Gave it a try during the covid and was able to do pretty well, then I also learned it was a fast way to get rides for quests. It's slowed down a bit but every once in a while I get a nice delivery between rides. Now if only I could figure out when eats pays surges.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My first Eats delivery was on a surging Halloween night when I accidentally accepted an Eats order while doing XL! Couldn't figure out how to use the UE app to delete it so decided it was quicker to just do the Mickey D's delivery to get rid of it. When I knocked on the door to deliver it the customer was a guy I had recently fired from my day job and he laughed at me.

Never did another one until Uber eliminated the multiplier surge and I vowed to never drive a pax at base rates. I discovered if done correctly, you can make just as much or more delivering food rather than pax and use about 1/3 the mileage. Now, a couple years later and 7000 deliveries p/t I average approx $1.50 to $1.70 per mile, and at base rates on X I averaged .50 to .72 per mile. Simple math tells you which is most profitable.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I was against doing Uber Eats. That was an easy thing to say because it was not available in my market. Well this past December Uber Eats became an option in my market. I decided I would give it a try. Took some getting used to however I quickly learned to make it pay-off. I would not switch to delivery only, some days I'm just not in the mood to do deliveries so Ube X is all I turn on.


Qustion :
To begin with, I know hardly anything about the car requirements to do X.
However, my feeling is that you have to have a pretty good car.
I;m thinking I would feel strange doing deliveries in say, a Lexus, a Beemer, or even a Camry.
Do you feel that delivery customers might be judging you?

I am seriously seriously asking this. I would be interested to know. From what I've read from your posts, you have no qualms about telling it like it is.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I was against doing Uber Eats. That was an easy thing to say because it was not available in my market. Well this past December Uber Eats became an option in my market. I decided I would give it a try. Took some getting used to however I quickly learned to make it pay-off. I would not switch to delivery only, some days I'm just not in the mood to do deliveries so Ube X is all I turn on.


I only dislike food delivery to apartments and condominiums and there is NO tip. Delivery to homes is easy unless you are in downtown and there is no parking.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Qustion :
> To begin with, I know hardly anything about the car requirements to do X.
> However, my feeling is that you have to have a pretty good car.
> I;m thinking I would feel strange doing deliveries in say, a Lexus, a Beemer, or even a Camry.
> ...


To start read my signature I feel it is an important statement to understand. I have and continue to drive in 6 markets encompassing Central and South Florida and find each market has to be treated different.

I primarily drive a 2018 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport. It qualifies for Uber X, Comfort, and of course Eats. Brand new it was a $25,000 vehicle. I consider it a nice car, however that is subjective. It is not a high end car by any means. What qualifies if for Comfort is the amount of leg room in the back seats. I has a lot of leg room even with the front seats all the way back.

I also have a 2011 Nissan Versa, that I will some times use when I only plan on doing deliveries. Better gas mileage, however not by much. Would never use it for PAX as it is kind of rough looking, no accidents just things like tree sap stains on the roof, interior faded from sun, and some discoloration in the paint from sun and salt air.

I notice no difference in tips based on what car I am using for delivery. In fact I would say most of the customers never see my car. I don't think customers are judging me by any means based on what I drive.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I started ue when it first rolled out and I kinda liked it, back then I would do rides primarily for the quest promos, every now and then I would combine 2-3 deliveries along with the rides, back then the rates were pretty good, then I joined dd and gh and then when the pandemic hit I went deliveries only, I might go back to the rides if uber starts sending promos again.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Having driven for 3 years, I never wanted to do Eats. Not because I think UE drivers are scumbags or anything. I just don't like my car smelling like food. Especially while doing R/S. I live in the Tampa Bay area near the beaches and there are a TON of seafood restaurants; it can be an offensive, lingering smell regardless of what air freshener you use. And I can't tolerate the smell myself. I only switched to UE earlier this year because I got burned out on dealing with pax; it was always one of two arguments - where they were sitting and bringing alcohol into my car. Something had happened in the app one morning - UE was turned on by itself and I accepted a ride that turned out to be UE. I made more than I would have for a R/S ride that would have taken twice as long. I decided to keep it turned on. After a month or so of doing both, I ended up just turning off R/S and Pet. Haven't been back to it since. I don't get as many trips, and spend more time between trips than I'd like, but I spend alot less on fuel. And my sanity has slowly started to recover.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I was against doing Uber Eats. That was an easy thing to say because it was not available in my market. Well this past December Uber Eats became an option in my market. I decided I would give it a try. Took some getting used to however I quickly learned to make it pay-off. I would not switch to delivery only, some days I'm just not in the mood to do deliveries so Ube X is all I turn on.


Best thing about delivery is the ability to have $ amount, pickup and delivery locations. That way you can control how far from home to end up. 

Delivery is more work, drive to restaurant, get out, lock car, wait sometimes, get food, get back in car, start buckle up and drive, try to find drop off location (sometimes in dark), get out grab stuff and phone, lock car (sometimes), pinpoint drop off house or apt, sometimes climb 3-4 flights of stairs, Dammit wrong side of building, go down 3-4 flights of stairs and walk to other side of building, climb 3-4 flights of stairs, drop off, take photo, done.

With riders it is drive to location, get close, rider finds you, start trip, drive, drop off, done.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Best thing about delivery is the ability to have $ amount, pickup and delivery locations. That way you can control how far from home to end up.
> 
> Delivery is more work, drive to restaurant, get out, lock car, wait sometimes, get food, get back in car, start buckle up and drive, try to find drop off location (sometimes in dark), get out grab stuff and phone, lock car (sometimes), pinpoint drop off house or apt, sometimes climb 3-4 flights of stairs, Dammit wrong side of building, go down 3-4 flights of stairs and walk to other side of building, climb 3-4 flights of stairs, drop off, take photo, done.
> 
> With riders it is drive to location, get close, rider finds you, start trip, drive, drop off, done.


On the other hand, delivery drivers don't have to deal with;
Young riders without car seats,
Pickups with riders hauling home two baskets of groceries from Wal-Mart,
Day drunk riders puking in the car, and
The vicious dogs masquerading as service animals.

It is a toss up.

Seems to me the data included for deliveries tips the scales toward deliveries. Better able to determine your own fate as a contractor.

As always, market dependent.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Best thing about delivery is the ability to have $ amount, pickup and delivery locations. That way you can control how far from home to end up.
> 
> Delivery is more work, drive to restaurant, get out, lock car, wait sometimes, get food, get back in car, start buckle up and drive, try to find drop off location (sometimes in dark), get out grab stuff and phone, lock car (sometimes), pinpoint drop off house or apt, sometimes climb 3-4 flights of stairs, Dammit wrong side of building, go down 3-4 flights of stairs and walk to other side of building, climb 3-4 flights of stairs, drop off, take photo, done.
> 
> With riders it is drive to location, get close, rider finds you, start trip, drive, drop off, done.





Judge and Jury said:


> On the other hand, delivery drivers don't have to deal with;
> Young riders without car seats,
> Pickups with riders hauling home two baskets of groceries from Wal-Mart,
> Day drunk riders puking in the car, and
> ...


I like that delivery gets me out of the car way more, I always take the stairs over the elevator, The extra walking and steps just makes me feel better.

I run both X and Eats most of the time because I am in a slow market and rarely do I get back to back pings. Doing both at the same time I think some days helps with getting more pings, however on days where there are not many Eats drivers around I get throttled back on X rides to keep me available for Eats. I have talked to enough restaurants and have done testing to confirm this.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I like that delivery gets me out of the car way more, I always take the stairs over the elevator, The extra walking and steps just makes me feel better.
> 
> I run both X and Eats most of the time because I am in a slow market and rarely do I get back to back pings. Doing both at the same time I think some days helps with getting more pings, however on days where there are not many Eats drivers around I get throttled back on X rides to keep me available for Eats. I have talked to enough restaurants and have done testing to confirm this.


I think Delivery is much easier to hit the 40-50+ ride/delivery bonuses.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I like that delivery gets me out of the car way more, I always take the stairs over the elevator, The extra walking and steps just makes me feel better.
> 
> I run both X and Eats most of the time because I am in a slow market and rarely do I get back to back pings. Doing both at the same time I think some days helps with getting more pings, however on days where there are not many Eats drivers around I get throttled back on X rides to keep me available for Eats. I have talked to enough restaurants and have done testing to confirm this.


I agree on that, always good to get out of the car more. I don't hate delivery, I like to have it as an option. It is nice when I need to make some extra money but don't want to get pulled 30-40 miles from home which can happen easily in my market.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> I think Delivery is much easier to hit the 40-50+ ride/delivery bonuses.


For sure, if I have an 80 ride quest for the weekend, when eats is busy I can easily do 4 trips an hour, especially love it when you can pick up 2 orders from the same restaurant. Just have to be careful not to get lulled into taking crap orders for 3-4 bucks just to make your numbers.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For sure, if I have an 80 ride quest for the weekend, when eats is busy I can easily do 4 trips an hour, especially love it when you can pick up 2 orders from the same restaurant. Just have to be careful not to get lulled into taking crap orders for 3-4 bucks just to make your numbers.


When you are going for a 2-300$ bonus, those 3-4 bucks every once and a while are ok. As long as you aren't driving over a total of 2-3 miles.... I had a couple short trips at airport the other day. $2.68. Now it was about 3 miles total, but damn. At least one of them had a $16 surge, and uber lost $13 on one of them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jfinks said:


> I think Delivery is much easier to hit the 40-50+ ride/delivery bonuses.


My area we don't ever get bonuses.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> When you are going for a 2-300$ bonus, those 3-4 bucks every once and a while are ok. As long as you aren't driving over a total of 2-3 miles.... I had a couple short trips at airport the other day. $2.68. Now it was about 3 miles total, but damn. At least one of them had a $16 surge, and uber lost $13 on one of them.


I have a very simple algorithm for food. The expected payout needs to be both: at least $1.00 per mile and at least 50 cents per minute. This way I don't bargain with myself to take crappy trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> My area we don't ever get bonuses.


That's unfortunate. I would only be driving 4-5 hours a week if there were no bonuses unless surge went up dramatically. Last week I grossed $1288 over the 3 day weekend, $329 of that was promotions. When you consider that my expenses were about $240, I netted $1048, which would have been 30% lower ($719) without the promos. That's a huge difference in earnings which would make the more marginal hours not worth it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

As a note time mom and pop driver food delivery 20 plus years . Doordash eats pay is very poor imho. Mom and pops drive close to store and avg $30 hr plus the good places. These are the type of stores it's hard to get in.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I like that delivery gets me out of the car way more, I always take the stairs over the elevator, The extra walking and steps just makes me feel better.
> 
> I run both X and Eats most of the time because I am in a slow market and rarely do I get back to back pings. Doing both at the same time I think some days helps with getting more pings, however on days where there are not many Eats drivers around I get throttled back on X rides to keep me available for Eats. I have talked to enough restaurants and have done testing to confirm this.


Third floor via stairs.

Gonna unassign that offer.

I've posted it many times before:

Whenever I get the urge to exercise, I like down until it goes away.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> My area we don't ever get bonuses.


My market gets them 2 times a week on Uber, monday thru Thursday and Thursday through Monday AM. It is hard to hit and I never do. Makes it harder since I mix in some Lyft 3 ride streak bonuses. 

I'd hit the Uber bonus if it was a full 7 days, but 4 days and 3 days you really got to hit the road consistently each day. Really sucks because you feel like you have to drive all the time.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a very simple algorithm for food. The expected payout needs to be both: at least $1.00 per mile and at least 50 cents per minute. This way I don't bargain with myself to take crappy trips.


Have you tried DD?

My market is blessed.

Two bucks a mile from my driveway to a hotspot and back to my driveway when I call it a day.

I also deliver for GH and UE one day a month to keep my accounts active.


----------

